# 01m



## tc22 (Apr 24, 2012)

what tranny fluid do i buy for an 01m out of an 00jetta


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

I'd go with Syncromesh.

Matter of a fact, when I dump my Redline MT-85 that's what I'm using, Pennzoil Syncromesh.:thumbup:


----------

